# même si



## mon_ibz

Por favor, como podría traducirse esta frase? "Je t'espère dans mes nuits les les sereines , même si je me dis que notre amour est impossible à vivre"
Una vez más, gracias de antemano por vuestra ayuda


----------



## araceli

Hola:

Mi intento:...aunque yo me diga...
Esperemos a los expertos.

De nada.


----------



## mon_ibz

Gracias, moderadora. espero que otra persona pueda ayudarme a comprender esta expresión. hasta pronto!


----------



## Mathieu-NZ

"Te espero durante / por mis noches mas serenas, aunque me digo que 
/ nuestro amor es imposible"
/ que no podemos vivir nuestro amor"
/ que no podemos vivir este amor"

Mathieu


----------



## mon_ibz

Muchísimas gracias, Mathieu !!!


----------



## totor

mon ibz,

yo diría "aunque sepa que…"

víctor


----------



## mon_ibz

Gracias, Victor !


----------



## ordequin

totor said:
			
		

> mon ibz,
> 
> yo diría "aunque sepa que…"
> 
> víctor


A mí también me parece que "même si je me dis", está más cerca de "aunque sepa que", o "aunque piense que".
Las otras aportaciones son traducciones literales, que aunque en español se entenderían, y no puede decirse que no sean correctas, no se emplearían naturalmente para expresar el significado planteado. En el resto, de acuerdo.
Un saludo.


----------



## Chimène

Buenas tardes,
 ¿cuál sería la traducción al español de _si même_? Y análogamente, ¿cuál sería la traducción de _incluso si_ al francés?
Muchas gracias,
Ch.

Ps. Sendos ejemplos, por si acaso:
"Si même un petit nombre d´entre nous cherchait honnêtement la vérité, nous n´aurions plus de désaccords"
"Incluso si viene a la fiesta, no le hablaré"


----------



## Cha

por la primera:
"Si solo..." 
"Même s'il vient à la fête, je ne lui parlerai pas" (même si il vient: contraccion)


----------



## Jab'

Y qué piensan los nativos de "Por mucho qué unos buscaran...." para la primera frase ? 

Jab'


----------



## josepbadalona

para la primera diría "si al menos unos pocos..."
para la segunda, tengo una duda ya que "même s'il vient" sería "aunque venga" y no me parece tener exactamente el mismo sentido ....
pero no veo más solución...


----------



## GURB

Hola
Para la primera: *aunque sólo*...
Para la segunda la traducción de Cha es perfecta. Señalaré sin embargo que *incluso si *se considera galicismo *aunque* se usa cada vez más.


----------



## Chimène

Muchas gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas...
Aunque, como a Josep, a mí también me queda un poco la duda de si significan exactamente lo mismo


josepbadalona said:


> para la segunda, tengo una duda ya que "même s'il vient" sería "aunque venga" y no me parece tener exactamente el mismo sentido ....
> pero no veo más solución...


Asumiremos como dice Gurb que una de ellas es, en origen, un galicismo...
 Un saludo,
ch.


----------



## GURB

Hola
*incluso si=* galicismo por aunque= même si
si même no tiene el mismo sentido pero el ejemplo que das no es correcto. Il aurait fallu dire: _même s'il n'y avait (quand bien même il n'y aurait) qu'un petit nombre_ _d'entre nous._..= aunque sólo hubiese...
Voilà maintenant un exemple d'emploi de *si même*:
Si même les écologistes ne s'opposent plus au nucléaire, alors construisons des réacteurs.
_Si incluso (hasta, aun, inclusive) los ecologistas ya no se oponen a la energía nuclear, entonces construyamos reactores.
_Ai-je bien répondu à tes attentes?


----------



## Chimène

GURB said:


> Hola
> *incluso si=* galicismo por aunque= même si
> si même no tiene el mismo sentido pero el ejemplo que das no es correcto. Il aurait fallu dire: _même s'il n'y avait (quand bien même il n'y aurait) qu'un petit nombre_ _d'entre nous._..= aunque sólo hubiese...
> Voilà maintenant un exemple d'emploi de *si même*:
> Si même les écologistes ne s'opposent plus au nucléaire, alors construisons des réacteurs.
> _Si incluso (hasta, aun, inclusive) los ecologistas ya no se oponen a la energía nuclear, entonces construyamos reactores._
> Ai-je bien répondu à tes attentes?


Hola, Gurb:
 Muchas gracias de nuevo por la respuesta. Creo que en el anterior post me expresé un poco mal: la duda que tenía realmente era si "aunque" e "incluso si" significan lo mismo. He preguntado a familiares y amigos y las respuestas son de lo más variado.
 Muchas gracias de nuevo.
Bonne soirée,
Ch.
Ps. El ejemplo de "si même" lo había sacado de internet, comme quoi... no todo lo que aparece en internet es fiable


----------



## CAHD

La frase que muestro a continuación corresponde a una canción, pero su traducción se me dificulta, en especial lo que respecta al sentido de la misma pues su traducción literal no me dice nada, agradezco la ayuda que puedan prestarme.
 
_
*Même si dans tes danses d'autres dansent tes heures*
_
__ 
__ 
_La frase anterior se encuentra en este parrafo:_
__ 
__ 
_J'irai chercher ton cœur si tu l'emportes ailleurs
*Même si dans tes danses d'autres dansent tes heures*
J'irai chercher ton âme dans les froids dans les flammes
Je te jetterai des sorts pour que tu m'aimes encore

_


----------



## gio022

Hola CAHD!

 Yo propongo la siguiente opcion ...."aun  si en tus bailes otros bailan tus pasos"

Adios!


----------



## novotny

Viendo vuestras aportaciones, quisiera haceros una consulta sobre el uso de "si même" en esta frase, el contexto es un ensayo político de izquierdas:

_Le courage commence en un point [à tenir], par le retournement heroïque qui cisaille les opinions et ne tolère aucune nostalgie, *si même*, dans son essence, le courage est la tenue disciplinée des conséquences du face-à-face avec le point._

¿Podría traducirse de alguno de estos dos modos?

"... a poco que, en su esencia, el valor consista en..."

"...si es que el valor, en su esencia, consiste en..."

Merci d'avance


----------



## Lucatw

Hola a todos,

*** Hilo dividido
Gévy (moderadora)

De paso quisiera salir de dudas, *Même si* en español sería *aunque*, pero si lo traduzco como *POR MÁS QUE*, sería asi sinónimo de *aunque*?

Espero una ayudita y de antemano muchísimas gracias.

Saludos


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Yo diría que no porque entre *por más que* y *aunque*, existe una diferencia de intensidad:

*- Por más que me invites, no cenaré contigo.*
*- Aunque me invites, no cenaré contigo. *

El primero de estos ejemplos denota insistencia y el segundo, curiosamente, puede parecer hasta una invitación encubierta...

En francés, eso se podría traducir así:

-* Tu pourras insister autant que tu voudras mais je ne dînerai pas avec toi.*
*- Même si tu m'invites, je ne dînerai pas avec toi.*

No obstante, esperemos otras opiniones.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Coincido plenamente con Víctor.

Por más que : avoir beau (se trata de insistir e insistir... en vano)
Aunque: même si (simple constatación)

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## kiara_2k9

Même si parfois je vous hais, quieres decir aunque aveces te odio?

Como puedo decir te amo pero aveces te detesto-


----------



## Tina.Irun

kiara_2k9 said:


> ¿"Même si parfois je vous hais", quiere decir aunque a veces te odie?
> 
> ¿Cómo puedo decir te amo pero a veces te detesto?


Hola:
Sí es "aunque a veces..."

Una posibilidad sería: "je t'aime mais parfois je te hais aussi"


----------



## AlexM11

Salut a tous :

Je suis en train de traduire ce paragraphe, mais je ne comprends pas la structure qui se trouve au début de la phrase:

"'C'est comme un gros puzzle' *car même si le donjon*, plusieurs tours et murs ont disparu (...)"
(Source : http://culturebox.francetvinfo.fr/e...es-entretiennent-des-ruines-medievales-225889)

D'après me recherches, on espagnol, cette structure (car même si) traduit: porque aunque... mais je ne suis pas sûr.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

AlexM11 said:


> porque aunque...


Non seulement tu as bien compris le début de la phrase, mais tu l'as bien traduite, *Alex *(quant au donjon, il est clair que, tout comme plusieurs tours et murs, il n'est plus en place puisqu'il a disparu...).


----------



## Paquita

La phrase ainsi tronquée n'est pas très claire, de là la sensation qu'il manque quelque chose !
Il faut lire :
car _même si 1) le donjon 2) plusieurs tours et murs ....ont disparu,_ le Schoeneck a la particularité d'avoir encore toutes ses pierres

même si + indicatif = aunque + subjonctif
bien que + subjonctif = aunque + indicatif

(en principe car j'entends parfois abusivement _même si_ à la place de _bien que_)


----------

